# Indy Cichlid Club - Up Coming Meeting



## NotoriousSway (Mar 9, 2007)

The Indy Cichlid Club is new new fish club located in Central Indiana. We would like to welcome everyone to our site. The ICC is a member run organization created to educate, spread, and support fellow Hobbyists within Central Indiana. The group holds monthly meetings, where members can meet and discuss the latest information in the hobby.

We are having a meeting coming up, even though its a Central Indiana Club everyone that is willing to make the drive is welcome, we already have people coming from out of state.

Meeting Info:
When: Jan 31st 12pm

Where: SE Indianapolis, IN - Email for Directions

What: This will involve food, swapping, fishroom tour, two presentations and more.

Contact Info:
Website: http://indycichlidclub.webs.com/
Email: [email protected]


Thanks,
ICC Admin
Adam Anderson


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Too bad I'm not closer! I'm not into Cichlids, heck I can't even say their name! lol It would be interesting to see what others are doing out in the fish world. I'm about an hour away from Indy, in Greencastle.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Mar 9, 2007)

It would be worth the drive, some people are coming from out of state to check it out!


----------

